# Augusta coyote research



## bradleyjanes06

I was turkey hunting in Appling Ga the other day found a nice spot and sat down.  I began calling after about 45 mins. Or so I thought I heard a gobble was off.  I gobbled back and did a few clucks.  I sat another 15 mins out pops a yote.  I laid the hammer on her at about 40 yds.  Go get her and boom she's radio collard.  Never been more shocked.  Belongs to UGA 1 of 25 in Ga.


----------



## wvdawg

Interesting.  Please share more when the details are known.  I wasn't aware they were following yotes.


----------



## bradleyjanes06

I had no idea either till Ishot her and did some research. I contacted an email we found online and its UGA/Warnell doing the study.  They currentlyhave collard 26 in bama 25 in sc and 25 in ga.  They plan to collar 5 more in ga next month.  The biologist is coming the first week of May to pick up and scan the collar and then will give me any info on the yote he can reretrieve from it age and when and where she was collard.  All the good stuff


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

bradley, I bet that was quite a surprise.

Here is the information with a link to this ongoing study which is very detailed from all indications.

I know that coyotes were trapped in Lincoln County only a few miles from my property.  This study covered Georgia, South Carolina and Alabama and I think that the findings will be interesting for sure when this study is completed.  I know that I have lots of coyotes on my property and I have talked with friends about using shooting methods with possibly using calls etc to try to eliminate some of these.

Check this link for a lot more details about this as the people directly involved actually answered a lot of questions right here in this thread for all of us.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=833366&highlight=coyote+survey


----------



## bradleyjanes06

Thanks eagle eye, that was very enlightening to read.  When the biologist comes down and we go over everything I will post some extra info on this particular yote.


----------



## mcfsf33

They also collared a few in Thomson near the interstate.


----------



## bradleyjanes06

Does anyone know if anymore have been harvested other then this one?  How long ago was the the research started?  I should know when the biologist comes but I am filled with question but don't want to bother him to much.


----------



## mattech

Awesome find, I would write down all the question you have so you don't go blank when he shows up.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

bradleyjanes06 said:


> Does anyone know if anymore have been harvested other then this one?  How long ago was the the research started?  I should know when the biologist comes but I am filled with question but don't want to bother him to much.



bradley,

Here is your answer somewhat.

This study has been going on about three months now.  This article has lots of information for you as to some of their travels too.



This article in the Augusta Chronicle Newspaper does state that ONE coyote was shot !!!!     

Heck, they might have been talking about you !!!!!

No Harm...No Foul though under the circumstances.  I would have done the same thing if given the chance.


http://chronicle.augusta.com/sports...-25/coyote-tracking-stidy-working-well-so-far


----------



## bradleyjanes06

Wow thanks eagle eye!  That came out today I shot her 4 days ago so of course they should have that info.  Maybe its me.  I will definitely know when Mr. Hinton comes to town to retrieve the collar.
  As far as yotes go I dont see many but when I do even if its early in the hunt I take my shot.  Way I see it the deer or other animals will be back, plus how many of the fawn or hatchling's did I save?  Even if its one I'm more than happy to end the hunt early!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

bradleyjanes06 said:


> Wow thanks eagle eye!  That came out today I shot her 4 days ago so of course they should have that info.  Maybe its me.  I will definitely know when Mr. Hinton comes to town to retrieve the collar.
> As far as yotes go I dont see many but when I do even if its early in the hunt I take my shot.  Way I see it the deer or other animals will be back, plus how many of the fawn or hatchling's did I save?  Even if its one I'm more than happy to end the hunt early!




bradley,

My bet is that you probably saved quite a few of each.

I just thought that I would give you a day's head start because this article by Rob Pavey was actually published today in the Sunday's Augusta Chronicle's Sports Section.  Let us know how much information that can be given to you about your yote etc.  Who knows, your yote more recently might have been down in Florida visiting Disney World maybe.


----------



## bradleyjanes06

Haha who knows where she's been.  Hopefully I will know soon and fill everyone in soon.  I always thought totes stayed in one area but the research is showing the opposite that they bounce around.  Its a pretty reasonable suggestion.  Thathave a wider range they jump around and hunt in.


----------



## bradleyjanes06

Wander if there's a decent population there I may be able to thin out.


----------



## bradleyjanes06

I met the researcher today from warnell, learned alot needless to say.  The project has a lot of layers to it.  They are looking at what and why certain habitats hold and produce the yotes. Also trying to learn what areas they are migrating from through genetic testing as well.  My particular gal was in fact one of the first yotes collared here.  She was approximately 1yr of age and 28 lbs at capture.  She traveled about 8 miles from capture to the shooting site.  She was not a pact animal yet.  They believe by looking at the data she was traveling the area and looking to join a pact.  Any questions i would be glad to try and answer them.


----------



## GA DAWG

They need to gps a big female. Let her rejoin the pack. Then sneak in and kill em all   I wonder what size a normal pack consists of. Ive heard that sounded like dozens but I think 2 or 3 can make a heck of a racket. I know Ive killed 12 on about 60 ac in the last 2 yrs. You'd think I had them thinned down but they still here but since yours traveled 8 miles I guess more will always just keep coming.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Did yours have wolf genes?


----------



## bradleyjanes06

Didn't know they needed a tissue sample at the time, so not sure on that.  As far as the pacts studies are showing unfortunately they are not being hunted regularly enough to kill an entire pact.  Essentially most hunters kill yote when they spot one.  So say for instance you kill a male on your 60ac early deer season then kill a female during late season the pact usually consist of 3 or 4 more yotes. Deer season goes out. All hunting pressure is gone.  A female like mine traveling comes into the area and joins the pact mating dropping an additional 3 pups.  The previous pups will leave like mine originally did to start or join another pact.  You killed two or even 3 one season but they rapidly multiply in the off season.


----------



## bradleyjanes06

Another thing they are seeing is areas that are better managed for deer have higher yote populations.  When there are multiple food plots and a good deer heard established the yotes concentrate there. The small game and deer are attracted to the plots which gives the yotes an open area to hunt.  Essentially building coyote habitats while not even knowing or thinking about it.  Really good study.


----------



## UrbanSongDogSniper

wvdawg said:


> Interesting.  Please share more when the details are known.  I wasn't aware they were following yotes.



As I understand it, UGA has a robust study tracking yotes in rural and wilderness areas.  Berry College is supposidly tracking (?) yotes in the metro-Atlanta area but seem to me to be mostly collecting sighting reports from the general public. Don't want to get down-and-dirty in the city.

Have to wonder about their priorities--and why. A local area trapper says that about 15% of the yotes he traps are  various hybrids. Doesn't anybody want to focus in on that ?


----------



## bradleyjanes06

UrbanSongDogSniper said:


> As I understand it, UGA has a robust study tracking yotes in rural and wilderness areas.  Berry College is supposidly tracking (?) yotes in the metro-Atlanta area but seem to me to be mostly collecting sighting reports from the general public. Don't want to get down-and-dirty in the city.
> 
> Have to wonder about their priorities--and why. A local area trapper says that about 15% of the yotes he traps are  various hybrids. Doesn't anybody want to focus in on that ?



They are with this study.  They are checking the genes through tissue samples.  What they are looking for is what type of hybrids they are so its gives them an idea how they moved into the south.  By looking at what type of wolves genes they have they can figure out if the came from the north orwest.  I'm interested in knowing are there wild yotes with domestic genes in them?


----------



## BlackBore

killem all


----------



## hallroyal

What a great and interesting study and thread. Very interesting about how deer management can actually have the ill affect of managing a healthy population of coyotes. It seems that if we are to manage deer populations, that means managing the coyote population as well! Shoot on sight.


----------



## meausoc

Thank you for your post !  Very informative.


----------



## bradleyjanes06

hallroyal said:


> What a great and interesting study and thread. Very interesting about how deer management can actually have the ill affect of managing a healthy population of coyotes. It seems that if we are to manage deer populations, that means managing the coyote population as well! Shoot on sight.




Yep exactly.  Mangling your deer heard does nothing more then fatten the deer up for the yotes.  I was hunting deer a few Saturdays back and watched two yotes almost chase down a decent 4 point.  Luckily I was able to stop that chase.  To manage a deer deer heard properly as with any type of management you must also manage the predators as well.  Something I find myself contemplating doing real soon.


----------



## Broken Tine

Great post.  Actually learned something!


----------

